

Sibling domains cookies isolation. - mixedbit
http://mixedbit.org/blog/2012/11/05/sibling_domains_cookies_isolation_.html
The post summarizes issues that arise when a site does not use a dedicated domain but shares a top domain with not trusted sites.
======
mixedbit
I've researched this topic while setting up a site on RedHat OpenShift that
gives HTTPS enabled subdomains to users (*.rhcloud.com addresses). It turned
out the OpenShift crew was not aware of the problem, but fortunately they are
now added to the Mozilla Public Suffix List
([https://openshift.redhat.com/community/forums/openshift/rhcl...](https://openshift.redhat.com/community/forums/openshift/rhcloudcom-
on-the-public-suffix-list))

